# How do you clean your glass?



## Wug (Mar 1, 2009)

I was just wondering how people keep the inside of the tank glass clean. For the outside I use a 50:50 mixture of rubbing alcohol and distilled water with a micro fiber cloth only used for that purpose. Its streak free and cheap. 
But what about the inside? I've tried using just water and a cloth, it didn't work so well. I heard someone say they used a mr clean magic eraser without any chemicals. Good idea. What do others do?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

high pressure on the ol' pump sprayer, followed by a no bleach paper towel


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

I spray a handful of unbleached paper towels (not sure how important the unbleached part is) with white vinegar till it's wet and just wipe the insides and outsides down, works great.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

is this while the tanks are occupied? or between use? I was thinking while the frogs were in there


----------



## alfredjourgen (Apr 9, 2010)

Water and lemon juice on a paper towel


----------



## Wug (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm sorry, yes to clarify this is while the tank is occupied. I have hard water in my area. I try and use just distilled water but I still have mineral deposits that just water and a paper towel doesn't remove. Would white vinegar or lemon juice be frog safe?


----------



## poison beauties (Mar 1, 2010)

I just tell my frogs to keep their toes off the glass!
Vinegar and water mixed with non died, bleached paper towells. 
Pump sprayer and a smal squeegie also works.


----------



## alfredjourgen (Apr 9, 2010)

Both are fine


----------



## Topete (Sep 27, 2009)

Sliced lemon in half used as a scrubber.


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

A spray of RO (or distilled) water and newspaper.


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

Water, razor blade, paper towel. Done.


----------



## NMiamiguy40 (Feb 23, 2010)

Make the back and both sides custom with foam, silicone and peat moss and then you only have to worry about the front glass. I use water with a bit of lemon juice on a paper towel


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

skylsdale said:


> A spray of RO (or distilled) water and newspaper.


Were you the one cleaning my windshield the other day?

I only clean my front glass doors and for that I use a Mr. Clean Magic eraser and RO water. The front doors are open and the leavings fall into a tub right below the door. I cut one eraser into four pieces and each one is labeled so there is no cross contamination. I wouldn't use it in the tank either as does leave 'crumbs'.


----------



## poimandres (Mar 28, 2009)

I generally just wipe down the front glass using a paper towel and the RO/Distilled water that accumulates on it from the mister. I don't bother with the sides. Every couple weeks I do a more thorough cleaning with Natural Chemistry Healthy Habitat


----------



## Arizona Tropicals (Feb 15, 2010)

Roughly once a week I simply hit the front glass with a small "Bondo Spreader" to squeegie off the crud. It works great, leaves my glass crystal clear, even with the incredibly hard water we have here in Arizona.


----------



## BBJ (Feb 26, 2010)

I swear to the power of lemons!

It works like a charm, use fresh lemons or the stuff that comes in bottles, pour some on a piece of clean cloth/paper and scrub the glass, wipe off with paper and you're done.
I try to make sure none of the lemon juice ends up in the tank, but if a few drops do make it i am sure it's nothing to worry about.

Regards Bjorn


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

I have always just used RO water and a paper towel and never had any issue.


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

I too must sing the praises of the lemon for hard water stains. Cut a lemon in half, I've tried using just the juice and it doesn't work as well. Shoo the frogs to the other side of the tank, then scrub the front with the half lemon. Between the acid and the abrasion, it cuts through most hard water stains. Rub off the excess juice with a paper towel, then rinse well with DO water.

Incidently, only mist with DO water in the future and you won't have to do this very often at all.


----------

